# What am I? (long but please help?)



## BackwardsButterfly (Dec 19, 2009)

Alright so I'm having a bit of a problem relating to, or trying to relate to the species I have. Cats are rather common and everything and I don't wanna fall into the common..ness.. 
However at the same time, I'm told more often than not that I behave in a very catlike manner.

So here's the issue: 
Some friends say I'm catlike
Some friends say I'm octopus like (and how I have NO fuckin' clue)

I guess I'm just trying to figure myself out and I could use a little help, I guess. So in conclusion I figured I'd ask other furries! :3

*About Me*
Personality: I'm nice, friendly, playful, cuddly, protective, nurturing. Can be short tempered and loud. Would rather yell and scream than to fight physically (though I can and will if pushed to that point). Easily entertained, easily distracted, easily tickled. Humorous.

Interests: *Nerd*. Anime, Manga, Videogames, Knitting, Sewing, Crocheting, Drawing, Painting, learning new languages, China, Japan, Korea, Thailand, India, Russia, Ireland, France, Horror genre, Reading, sleeping, cooking.

Occupation: Student- soon to be Culinary Student

Body Type: Chubby

So based on that goofy information- personality wise- what am I?

Here's a short list of animals I have interest in, maybe someone knows something about these animals cause I sure as hell know shit .3.;
Scottish Fold Cats
Japanese Bobtail Cats
Pugs
Snow Leopard
Tigers
Pandas
Red Pandas
Raccoon Dogs
Bats (various)
Foxes
Momonga (Japanese flying squirrels omgsocute DX)
Cephalopods (Octopus, squid, cuttlefish, nautilus)
Various Primates (excluding humans)
Asian Lung (dragons- had to toss in something unreal)

And that's about it..

If you read all of that, thank you SO much for being kind enough to help me out ;3;


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 19, 2009)

Holy fucking huge text.


----------



## BackwardsButterfly (Dec 19, 2009)

Unsilenced said:


> Holy fucking huge text.


 Yeah, my bad, I didn't know 9 was that big on here DX;;


----------



## quayza (Dec 19, 2009)

Thats a long ass description. Im not sure What you are.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 19, 2009)

BackwardsButterfly said:


> *I AM A NERD*


Summary of you, there you go.
Just like everyone else on this forum.


----------



## BackwardsButterfly (Dec 19, 2009)

DX Well thanks for responding at least?


----------



## quayza (Dec 19, 2009)

Make it a little simpiler next time.
You shall go far.


----------



## BackwardsButterfly (Dec 19, 2009)

how can I make it simpler?


----------



## quayza (Dec 19, 2009)

I guess you can at least shorten up your description a little bit but not to much.


signing out.


----------



## BackwardsButterfly (Dec 19, 2009)

fix'd


----------



## Senora Kitty (Dec 20, 2009)

The Japanese bobtail is also known as the waving/lucky cat. The story goes that a monk saw a cat waving at him and walked over to see what it wanted. Lightning struck the spot where the monk had just been standing. The waving cat had saved his life. (Just a bit of lore there for you to think about)

Snow leopards and tigers are pretty solitary, and as you said you are friendly and playful. So I don't really see you as one of these.

The Scottish fold or fox would be a good choice. Both have personality traits that you possess.

Personally I think it would be interesting if you went with octopus. The culinary thing would make it funny and cute. That and you don't see that many octopi floating around.

P.S. Samurai Champloo FTW!


----------



## BackwardsButterfly (Dec 20, 2009)

I use to be an octopus X3 she's still a RP char of mine.

so a fold or a fox, hmm!


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 20, 2009)

I vote pug just because I've never seen one in the fandom. They're cute and lazy and nerdy....


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Dec 20, 2009)

Are  you cute lazy and nerdy?


----------



## Varalor Arrowforge (Dec 20, 2009)

Turtle. Mhe who im I kidding. Go for.. Rabbit?


----------



## Gight (Dec 20, 2009)

Octopus.
They. Rule.


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Dec 20, 2009)

I'd say you have a Primate-ish aura about you. But maybe Red Panda or Raccoon too.


----------



## HoneyPup (Dec 20, 2009)

Scottish Fold or Pug


----------



## Rsyk (Dec 20, 2009)

Or, you could just go for multiple fursona's, like me. I had this same debate for a while, until I decided that one just doesn't fit all of me.

I chose Nekomata for one, mostly because they're Japanese cat spirits that are generally evil. It represents the part of me that is a massive, ranting, asshole. (You'll see alot of that in the forums.)

I chose Red Panda for another one, mainly because I like them alot. If it has to represent something, I'd have to say the mood I'm in when I write. (Quiet, introspective, understanding,etc.)

But to be honest, this is really more of a personal thing. It's how you see yourself, not how others see you. I understand the desire to get outside opinions though. Personally, I'd say Octopus, mainly because if you're looking for just one, they're very...flexible. (Have you seen the pictures showing how many different shapes they can take? It's nuts.) And you seem to be a very multi-faceted person.


----------



## Senora Kitty (Dec 20, 2009)

Rsyk said:


> Or, you could just go for multiple fursona's, like me. I had this same debate for a while, until I decided that one just doesn't fit all of me.


 This works. I thought I would stick to my tabby fursona. Now I have a fox, wolf, and dragon one as well. Sometimes you wined up with more then what you expected.


----------



## Rsyk (Dec 20, 2009)

Senora Kitty said:


> This works. I thought I would stick to my tabby fursona. Now I have a fox, wolf, and dragon one as well. Sometimes you wined up with more then what you expected.


Well, I wanted to go with just one originally. But it changed to often. I was a cat, a dog, a dragon, a red panda, and once a cow. Finally, I just took the two I used most often.

Only problem now is that I don't have any art of them, and I'm to damn broke to commission something.


----------



## Zseliq (Dec 20, 2009)

You are clearly a spidermonkey/bob tailed cat/Ocotopus hybrid. Have a spider monkey head, cat ears, and kitty like body but monkey hands and feet and a long octopus tail as well as gills. >.< Me loves strange hybrids.


----------



## BackwardsButterfly (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm glad all of you are interested in helping me! ;3; 

So far I've gotten multiple octopus because they're rare in the fandom- keep in mind I HAVE an octopus char XD;; but she's an...octosquiddlefish cause I couldn't decide on cephalopod

Someone said fox- they're cute

Multiple Suggestions for Scottish Fold- I think they're adorable and I want one

Multiple Suggestions for Pug- I own a pug e3ed

Someone said Primate- what kind?

And someone suggested red panda- Which I do so love.

I'm no good at doing hybrids because I made one once and it was just a clusterfuck .3.


----------



## Zseliq (Dec 20, 2009)

Okay two new suggestions fro me.
Himalayan cat. 






Or spider monkey.


----------



## BackwardsButterfly (Dec 20, 2009)

could do a spider monkey with himalayan coloring X3


squirrel monkeys are cute too DX


----------



## Zseliq (Dec 20, 2009)

Ooh that would be cute! Ive never seen a blue eyed monkey before.


----------



## Senora Kitty (Dec 20, 2009)

GummyBear said:


> Ooh that would be cute! Ive never seen a blue eyed monkey before.


Blue eyes, a long bushy tail, silver fur, and the body of a spider monkey. It sounds cute to me.


----------



## Zseliq (Dec 20, 2009)

Senora Kitty said:


> Blue eyes, a long bushy tail, silver fur, and the body of a spider monkey. It sounds cute to me.


Sounds good to me.


----------



## BackwardsButterfly (Dec 20, 2009)

Anyone know anything about racoon dogs?

I think they're cute, so at the moment I'm stuck between: Raccoon dog, fox, scottish fold and red panda DX halp?


----------



## Zseliq (Dec 20, 2009)

I just googled Raccoon Dogs, the look cute and i know they are uncommon as fursona's.


----------



## BackwardsButterfly (Dec 20, 2009)

GummyBear said:


> I just googled Raccoon Dogs, the look cute and i know they are uncommon as fursona's.


 Hmmm ...


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 20, 2009)

I dunno, I can't decide between Raccoon dog and Scottish Fold. They're both so cute D:


----------



## BackwardsButterfly (Dec 20, 2009)

ino rite? DX


----------



## Nakhi (Dec 21, 2009)

BackwardsButterfly said:


> <Long first post>



Well, I'd say you would fit in easily with tigers. Then again, I could be being biased, but that is what I got from the post.


----------



## BackwardsButterfly (Dec 21, 2009)

You think I"m a tigger? :3 aws:

Tigers only seem to be social when in captivity though :headtilt:


----------



## Nzumbe (Dec 22, 2009)

You sound skunkish to me.  Scottish fold and octopus are good too.


----------



## SpartaDog (Dec 22, 2009)

I would say Siamese, as they're one of the bounciest, most outgoing cat breeds I know, but they're also very common. 

Uhm....if you're going to go with raccoon dog, I'd look into the Japanese lore surrounding them. You may be repulsed, or drawn closer, depending on how you are. XD

If you're going with monkeys, Cappuchin or however it's spelled could work too. Or many of the tamarins.

And if you want to be really unique, cockatoo. They're very playful, as well.


----------



## BackwardsButterfly (Dec 22, 2009)

raaaawr so complicated ;3;


----------



## BigBillysaurus (Dec 23, 2009)

RAWR!!!!! All you guys telling him his Post is too Long. RAWRRR!!!!!!!!!!!

Billysaurus is sorry if you guys have personalities which can be summed up in a word --- shallow. Lay off this one, he sounds like a deep, sophisticated one.

RAWR!!!!!!


----------



## SpartaDog (Dec 23, 2009)

BigBillysaurus said:


> RAWR!!!!! All you guys telling him his Post is too Long. RAWRRR!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Billysaurus is sorry if you guys have personalities which can be summed up in a word --- shallow. Lay off this one, he sounds like a deep, sophisticated one.
> 
> RAWR!!!!!!



Well, aren't you helpful, going out of your way to answer the poster's question.

Anyway, it seems to me most of the people said it was too long to repost/quote, not to start it.


----------



## BackwardsButterfly (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm a she not a he ;3;


----------

